

HTC Hero Kernel Source Code Released - archon810
http://phandroid.com/2009/10/22/htc-hero-kernel-source-code-released/

======
scorpioxy
Correct me if I'm wrong. But it seems that HTC is the more developer friendly
company among the various Android packagers.

I was so keen on getting a Samsung I7500, but HTC seems to be much better in
packaging the latest release and also releasing the source.

~~~
Que
I would tend to agree, but it might be unfair, I have a bias towards HTC
because of their overall high level of quality.

Bias aside, they seem to be very committed to the nature of AOSP and they also
seem motivated to help it grow.

------
tvon
To be clear, HTC was legally required to provide the source code and it
apparently took prodding from developers of the code they used to make it
happen[1].

They may be more developer friendly than other Android packagers, but I
wouldn't consider the release of this code as evidence of that.

[1] [http://www.phonenews.com/htc-releases-hero-source-code-
for-d...](http://www.phonenews.com/htc-releases-hero-source-code-for-
developers-9308/)

------
vyrotek
I love my HTC Hero! :)

